# Looking for someone qualified to mod two Mr. Bulk lights



## wimmer21 (Jun 21, 2017)

Hello, I have a Ti Cub and Ti Chameleon that could really use emitter upgrades. They could also use a power boost, if that's doable for someone who has a good understanding of the circuitry.

Thanks in advance!

Steve Wimmer


----------



## DavidRZ (Mar 13, 2018)

Did you ever find someone? What drivers and LED's did you go with?

I have a Chameleon I'd like to update.


----------



## wimmer21 (Mar 13, 2018)

Yeah DatiLED did mine. He put an XP-L HI 4000K in the Chameleon and XP-L 4000K in the Ti Cub. Made a huge difference.


----------



## wimmer21 (Mar 13, 2018)

No driver upgrades though. I inquired about that but no-go.


----------



## DavidRZ (Mar 19, 2018)

Can you post some pics of what the LED's look like after the mod? Wondering what kind of spacer was used.


----------

